# What fish is this?



## MaumeeAngler

I caught this in the summer just got around to uploading it on my comp what is this


----------



## krustydawg

Green Sunfish....

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/greensunfish/tabid/6655/Default.aspx


----------



## jay2k

Thats my guess as well. Those little panfish seem to crossbreed with anything of similar size! Thats a big one too.


----------



## peple of the perch

I thought greensunfish when I first saw it too.


----------



## riverKing

that is a very large green sunfish in perfect coloration, really a trophy for the species congrats


----------



## MaumeeAngler

The lil guy put up a huge fight on my ultralight with 2lb berkley, he hit a white 1/16oz rooster tail.


----------



## Bassnpro1

nobody thinks it is a hydrid gill?


----------



## chaunc

I thought it was a Tilapia. Awfully big for a green sunfish. Could be a state record if it is.


----------



## 1st shirt

Looks like a green sun fish to me too.


----------



## metzbgsu

Bassnpro1 said:


> nobody thinks it is a hydrid gill?


Green sun fish don't have that body height I didn't think. It's overall body looks like a blue gill to me but the markings look like a green sun fish. I think it really could be a hybrid.


----------



## fishdealer04

Green sunfish and a nice one at that. Good Flathead bait


----------



## LindyRigger

How about an oscar?


----------



## MikeC

maybe not an oscar, but a fishohio pin for sure, lol


----------



## MaumeeAngler

I think this is the female version of the fish


----------



## Fishman

Is it the photography or is that greenie in the first picture huge?


----------



## MaumeeAngler

No it was the biggest panfish ive ever seen in person


----------



## Drum_magnet

I've never seen one like that. The yellow on fins and the jaw are really intresting. Some sort of gill for sure.


----------



## bassangler120

I bet its a tasty one!!!!


----------



## riverKing

this is a 100% green sunfish, no hybridization on that fish
did you get a measurement, the state record is only somthing like 9in


----------



## Big Joshy

looks like a once in a lifetime fish for that species. awesome catch.


----------



## MaumeeAngler

riverKing said:


> this is a 100% green sunfish, no hybridization on that fish
> did you get a measurement, the state record is only somthing like 9in


it was almost 13''


----------



## MaumeeAngler

riverKing said:


> this is a 100% green sunfish, no hybridization on that fish
> did you get a measurement, the state record is only somthing like 9in


threw it back after the pic, my friend and I want that bad boy to mate and make more


----------



## striperswiper

thats a nice one the largest ive caught in years would be about7 1/2" its rare to catch a green that big


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Sorry guy's but one that big would have to go on the wall...and the colors are different...Lot of pics and have the taxidermist duplicate it as is not his way...Could have been a new ohio record...GOOD FISHING GUYS.....Jim.....


----------



## fishintechnician

could this be a war mouth?


----------



## SPEAKSUP

Looks like a Hybrid to me.


----------



## riverKing

a warmouth would have a more mottled coloration, however the common name in many places for this species, a green sunfish, is warmouth.
hybrids though they very because of the other parent species, typically have yellow only on the very tips of the fins, have more striking colors on the cheeks, smaller mouth, more color thoughout the body, often a purple with lots of patternless colors thoughout.


----------

